# need flywheel



## got3now (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I need a flywheel for a 432 commercial Gravely
G-32-e
k321s
serial no. E167399
spec 6006B
this has electronic ignition so it has the bump on the flywheel for the trigger,
and the 15 amp stator with magnets held in by three screws not the C clips
thanks Al


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

You might try Richards Lawn and Garden, Spencer, WV. 800 827-4551. He goes not have one, he should be able to tell you where you can get one.


----------

